# video of fuel additives test - long term



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

daryl started a 1 year long test of fuel additives in various octane levels and racing fuel on ten engines








*UPDATED MAR3, 2021*

its been about a year
is stabilizer marketing stuff all snake oil........


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

vinnycom said:


> daryl started a 1 year long test of fuel additives in various octane levels and racing fuel on ten engines
> 
> https://youtu.be/yeemc0Ufl8U


Thanks, and there's yur dinner!:wink2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you mean i have to watch this to find out?


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

The problem is the basis of assumption is failure to start is a fuel desegregation issue.


That is not remotely fact based. 

They could fail to start for a lot of reasons and the fact they do start means nothing as well. 

Putting an additive in the fuel, keeping said fuel say say 75 degrees and then getting a test report on the gas would be the only way to get any idea and even that has variable of tempearue assumption (AK is quite cool compared to most locales even in the summer). 

I have had those tests done on diesel to see how it was doing. Bottom line was I could tell just by the color how it was doing. My test subject were in steel tanks so I did not have jars of diesel sitting on a shelf and the temp control was pretty good in the one building with 6 tanks so I had a pretty decent temp stability. 

Pull a fuel sample out of the tanks and see what the condition looks like will tell you more than starting. I have had rigs that were run on 60 Octane fuel (they had a mini refinery up on Prudhoe for the oil field use). Equipment still ran on it fairly ok so is not a given it means anything on how they run. So to baseline you would could start with the rated octane but would need a lab test to see what it was after a year.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if that guy didn't act so funny i might actually consider watching it but i really just can't tolerate watching his video. he makes me think of 1puglife. at one point the stupid antics were kind of entertaining but now it just stupid and can't even understand half the crap he says.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

100 octane aviation fuel last the longest (now 100LL). Don’t get caught out at -40F with a tank of straight 100LL, doesn’t like to start...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I watched the whole video. It was very good and very interesting. I'm in watching every month.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> if that guy didn't act so funny i might actually consider watching it but i really just can't tolerate watching his video. he makes me think of 1puglife. at one point the stupid antics were kind of entertaining but now it just stupid and can't even understand half the crap he says.


I watch the Project Farm videos on his comparisons . Maybe he did this already. It would be easy to find out. Plus, I have used some of Project Farm recommendations with success so I consider him more scientifically reliable.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i have watched projects farm video on fuel and the additives he used which is what proved to me it is better to use ethanol free fuel when possible since it is less likely to gum up a carb. i haven't got it in my engine yet but he is the reason i picked up motorkote. i have been meaning to do oil changes on all my machines to add it.


----------



## Waylon (Nov 21, 2019)

I love Taryl-Dactyl! Yes his videos are not normal but he adds comedy to get his points across. He really knows his stuff and personally has taught me a lot on carbs. If you're reading this Daryl, THANK YOU!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Taryl is my favorite Youtube OPE personality. 

Looking forward to seeing if these products - especially Seafoam - are as good as people think they are.

.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> Taryl is my favorite Youtube OPE personality.
> 
> ...


Talk about a waste of money 

so much easier to keep new fuel in the machine 

good owner no issues seafoam not needed
dunderhead seafoam


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Taryl knows his stuff. Any one have a link for what he's really looks like?

Project Farm's comparison's are very good, very detailed and scientific.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

old fuel = bad fuel

dont matter what additives say they do
i never let it sit for months at a time, i use up whatever i have the the gas cans, i only use high octane for small engines, 91, dont know if that helps, in my area ethanol @ 10/%.
i have had any issues accept for debris which i plan on installing fuel filters


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

last 2 years have been using E Free gas.....no problems, easy starts , better running engines. 

don't need to know anything else.

do I ?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

vinnycom said:


> old fuel = bad fuel
> in my area ethanol @ 10/%.


there is a shell all the way accross town from where you live that should have ethanol free 91 if you want to go ethanol free. i know it is out of the way but it is available. 
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/my-fuels/shell-v-power-nitro-plus-premium-gasoline.html


> Shell V-Power® NiTRO+ Premium Gasoline helps keep your engine running like new* with:
> Four levels of engine protection against gunk, wear, corrosion and friction
> The highest octane of all Shell fuels at 91 octane
> The highest concentration of the Shell Nitrogen Enriched Cleaning System
> ...


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Guy 's a hoot!!! Funny and entertaining!!! Subscribed!!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Interesting what people thing of worth spending their time on and what is interesting.
All I can say is in my career fixing equipment, I never was able to sing and dance it into working. I just had to get the facts of what was wrong and repair it. 

I was soured on both the initial supposition (more weird take on reality and not factual) to the presentation, having seen it, I would never watch anything put out by the clown.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Nanook12 said:


> 100 octane aviation fuel last the longest (now 100LL). Don’t get caught out at -40F with a tank of straight 100LL, doesn’t like to start...


This is true, aviation gas by design has a lower vapor pressure than car gas. You really, really do not want vapor lock at 15,000 feet over the Rockies.....


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Hmmm.....I've seen those fake hilbilly teeth at the dollar store at one time....:icon-rolleyes:


----------



## mikeythemars (Jan 29, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I'm in watching every month.


I wouldn't expect much to change unless this test goes on for at _least _a year. I say that because what I do know this: I've used Stabil for years in my snowblower, adding it to the remaining gas in the blower's tank in mid to late March. I then run the engine for about ten minutes to make sure the stabilizer is spread throughout the entire fuel system. The machine is then stored in a wooden shed which is in a shaded area of my yard. 

And has subsequently started right up when i take it out of storage 7-8 months later in the late October early November timeframe. I've also had similar experience with using Stabil in my lawnmower.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm very impressed with Darryl's video, but not because I found out anything. I'm impressed the guy figured out how to get huge viewership of videos when nothing is happening. The fact is it takes at least 2 months for the gas to begin to be impacted by stabilization issues (evaporation, oxidation, and contamination) and twice that for the changes to become significant. Than it'll take more time for the destabilized gasoline to impact the carburetor or engine to the point of noticeable performance. And that's without stabilizer.

Discoloring due to oxidation will become noticeable fairly quickly, probably 3 months. The rest will take at least 6 months.

In the mean time, he'll have a huge volume of followers watching nothing. A really impressive idea.

I'm thinking about planting a bristlecone pine tree and creating a live feed. They grow 1" per century.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

WVguy said:


> This is true, aviation gas by design has a lower vapor pressure than car gas. You really, really do not want vapor lock at 15,000 feet over the Rockies.....


no we don't want that not even at 6 or 7 k feet,

something to note Av gas can freeze, takes the temp to be below minus 58 C or minus 72 f but it is known to do so by crystallizing


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I’ve managed to watch Taryl’s videos a time or two by looking past the antics but not enough to considering subscribing. I will however be checking in on this particular testing as he is going to be using “time” as a major factor into the testing.
I like that he is testing high vs low octane. Ethanol vs non-ethanol, and non-ethanol with a verity of treatments OVER TIME. 

The Subaru engines he is using appear to be running lean (EPA lean). A good place to start.

I do worry that starting them once a month will skew some real-world results. A simple exchange of the minute amount of “bad” fuel that settles to the bottom of the fuel bowl/main jet once a month would help many consumers avoid problems in my opinion.

I’d like to see him insert some sort of bright white background behind the mason jars. This makes it much easier to see a color difference between the fuels.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

July's start up... we have a no start!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Just fired up a machine a week ago that I treated fresh gas with at the time with STABIL-360. It takes care of taming the Ethanol, and is a true stabilizer. Close to 2 years now and it still fires right up and runs well. I am going to pull the carb before winter to have a look to see what condition it is in since I've had the fuel in there all this time. The machine didn't get used this past year (not sure why the church members didn't want to use it) and I've started it a few times when I've remembered. The gas does smell a bit.. old.. but based on how well the engine runs, it seems to still be quite combustable. Stabil products say they can be good for up to 2 years. Good test I suppose. I did pour what was left in the gas can into my car so I'll be adding fresh gas when fall comes around. This time I might try using Sea Foam to see how that holds up vs Stabil. Sea Foam, while it says stabilizes gas, is not a true stablizer, but rather is a detergent and cleaner. I love the stuff and run it in the oil and a little in the spark plug hole before I do an oil change. Best part now though is that Wal Mart sells their in-house brand of Sea Foam, made by Sea Foam for about $3.00 a can.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

More important is to just buy 100% gas for small engines and carburetor motorcycles. You can get it at the pump, from a marina if you look around, or from Home Depot in the liter cans. It costs more but how much do you really use in a season? You'll never save enough money to overcome the cost of gasohol related problems. An additional bonus, pure gas makes more power and is more efficient.
I remember back in the pre computer days, Certain speed boats required the use of Chevron gasoline only. The warranty would be voided if ignored...Supposedly, there was a very sound reason for this, apparently some of dash intrumentation required pure gasoline to read correctly and if only Chevron marine gas was put in the tank then the manufacturer would know it would always be pure gas with identifiable additives. The basic design of most small engine carbs were designed in the era of pure gas, and that's what they should run on.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

There are still many places that don't have non-ethanol fuel available, but regardless, fuel is fuel and needs to be stablized immediately.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> There are still many places that don't have non-ethanol fuel available, but regardless, fuel is fuel and needs to be stablized immediately.


the difference between ethanol free fuel and fuel with ethanol is huge. i do not run fuel stabilizer in my e-free fuel and have no issues at all. most fuel stabilizer even has a expiry date. if it has a expiry date how is it suppose to help keep your fuel good? ethanol free fuel also does not break down and cause rubber parts to harden like ethanol gas does. i know e-free is not available everywhere but i would still recommend to people to run it if it is available locally at the pumps. i even run e-free in my elcamino just because it is carburated. i am pretty sure it even helps the engines start better.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

It stabilizes the fuel for up to 2 years. Fuel starts to break down and can go bad in as little as 3 months after being dispensed. 

It works. Try it. I have. Used 2 year old stabilized gas this spring. No issues, machine fired right up and the carb bowel was clean as a whistle. As for the ethanol, this stuff takes care of that as well. 









STA-BIL 360 Protection - Fuel Treatment for Engines | Gold Eagle Co


Increase fuel efficiency, clean fuel system, & prevent corrosion with STA-BIL 360° Protection fuel treatment & stabilizer to protect engines.




www.goldeagle.com


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

hahaha you really aren't going to sell the stuff by lying.* Keeps fuel fresh for up to 12 months *. straight from that link you listed. it pretty much expires or stops working 2 years after opening. e-free has no problem sitting 12 months and not clogging your carb. it would actually be interesting to see how long you have to leave e-free fuel before it would start breaking down.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Does Ethanol-Free Gas Go Bad? Fuel Shelf Life Comparisons | Thriving Yard


Ethanol-free gas can be expensive, so you don't want to have to waste it. If you are staring at a dusty container of ethanol-free gas…




thrivingyard.com


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Does Ethanol-Free Gas Go Bad? Fuel Shelf Life Comparisons | Thriving Yard
> 
> 
> Ethanol-free gas can be expensive, so you don't want to have to waste it. If you are staring at a dusty container of ethanol-free gas…
> ...


maybe e-free starts going bad after 6 month but i have personally never had a problem running 9 month old e-free gas in a machine. still way better than gas with ethanol which starts going bad anywhere from 2week to 3 months from purchase. i don't even have much faith in fuel stabilizers since project farm did his video. as usually the e-free gas performed better than the rest and stabilizer seemed to do nothing.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

so ...is all the stabilizer stuff snake oil.........


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

vinnycom said:


> so ...is all the stabilizer stuff snake oil.........


It seems my blower has become easier to start since I have started using Sta-Bil 360.
I've done nothing else to it, really.
Others say this is what happens if you use untreated gas.








I'm not sure I believe that, either.
If this was caused by untreated gas, what is so much gasoline doing in the valve cover?!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That looks like a motorcycle carburetor bowl, either a Keihin or Mikuni.


----------

